# orgalutran injection



## lisa79 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have done my first injection of orgalutran today. I administered it in my stomach but in a different area to the puregon. I have since read that it should be in a different part of your body e.g thigh will this be a problem. Thank you. Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

The company say that it should preferably be in the upper thigh but I don't think it'll be an issue that you used the stomach today. As long as you used a different side/site to the puregon then it'll be fine. If you can, I'd switch to the thigh for future injections (but again alternate legs   )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

